# Shostakovich's Chamber Music



## Conky

Hello, everyone. I'm new here and I've been listening to classical for a few years. However, despite having heard a few of Shostakovich's symphonies and concertos, I have yet to hear any of his chamber music, besides the very famous 8th String Quartet. Can anyone recommend some good chamber music by Shostakovich? I'd prefer to hear his later material, if that helps at all.


----------



## Art Rock

I'd start with the late string quartets and the piano quintet.


----------



## Quartetfore

I would start with the early quartets-2nd, 4th, and up to the 9th. And of course the 2nd Piano Trio/


----------



## ptr

After the string Quartets and the Piano Quartet the Violin, Viola and Cello Sonatas (Oistrakh/Richter and Bashmet/Richter, Rostropovich/Richter) and both of the Piano Trios are "quite fun" (Borodin Trio), all of the piano music is giving (Op 87 Preludes and Fugues, Op 34 Preludes, Piano Sonatas Op 12 and Op 61 with fx Tatiana Nikolaieva)!

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

I enthusiastically second Art Rock's suggestions. I would also recommend the Piano Trio No. 2. Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## userfume

String Quartet 3 is my favourite


----------



## worov

I recommend the string quartets. They are all good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

There is also a vocal chamber work which may be of interest: Seven Romances on Poems by Aleksandr Blok for soprano and piano trio (1967).


----------



## Quartetfore

elgars ghost said:


> There is also a vocal chamber work which may be of interest: Seven Romances on Poems by Aleksandr Blok for soprano and piano trio (1967).


I think that there are recordings that share a CD with the 2nd Piano Trio.


----------



## KenOC

Definitely the Cello Sonata, which is often paired with Prokofiev's, a much later work. They are both wonderful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In short, try any of it - nearly all of his chamber output has been mentioned in just eight posts, such is the quality.


----------

